# Diver missing in Gulf



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I just saw on the news that a diver is missing off the beach at Park East . Anyone know the story?


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

http://weartv.com/news/local/crews-searching-for-believed-diver-near-pensacola-beach

That's all I have


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Prayers for the mans family.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Prayers sent for the family and the young man.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

I saw an Escambia County boat and the Coast Guard hauling a$$ to get there running about 30 knots past the pier. Wish someone had made it in time but it is always reassuring to see the response that is given in these situations.


----------

